# PDCA Convention get-together



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

So, are all of us PT'ers going to try to organize a get together for during the convention? My lovely wife works Monday and Tuesday nights, and she is asking me which night (or both) to take off to join in the reindeer games.
I plan on hitting the party at the 360 club on Monday night, but anything else going on? I might even get dressed up for that one...


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

That sounds good to me as the "official" meet up. Although I'm sure those of us that are checking in Sunday will scope each other out in the bar.


----------



## Neese's Painting (Nov 21, 2012)

ProWallGuy said:


> So, are all of us PT'ers going to try to organize a get together for during the convention? My lovely wife works Monday and Tuesday nights, and she is asking me which night (or both) to take off to join in the reindeer games.
> I plan on hitting the party at the 360 club on Monday night, but anything else going on? I might even get dressed up for that one...


 Would love to stay more than 1 day but have too much work lined up will only be in town Tuesday how about afternoon drinks I have a designated driver.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Hmm, that will give me a reason to hang out in a strange bar on a Sunday night...


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Neese's Painting said:


> Would love to stay more than 1 day but have too much work lined up will only be in town Tuesday how about afternoon drinks I have a designated driver.


I'll be working the tradeshow, then doing a demo on Tuesday afternoon. Maybe after that.


----------



## Neese's Painting (Nov 21, 2012)

ProWallGuy said:


> I'll be working the tradeshow, then doing a demo on Tuesday afternoon. Maybe after that.


Is there a bar named Sam's out in St.Louis?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I like to drink.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I like to drink.


Join us and I'll buy you Finn's Planex.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Join us and I'll buy you Finn's Planex.


Sounds good.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Neese's Painting said:


> Is there a bar named Sam's out in St.Louis?


I'm sure there is somewhere, but I'm not familiar with it. StL is a big place.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh, that was good. :notworthy:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

One thing I found out at LV PDCA is it was really hard to meet up because there was so much going on. If you guys can exchange phone numbers before you get there, texting makes it much easier. We did manage to snag a corner in a local bar that was a good meeting point.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

I looked at that 360 bars website, looks pretty fancy


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

MIZZOU said:


> I looked at that 360 bars website, looks pretty fancy


In Vegas, Sherwin took over the Hard Rock Cafe, open bar, buffet, was a blast, I think:whistling2: The only memory I have is a picture of Heidi and I on a Harley...


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

RCP said:


> In Vegas, Sherwin took over the Hard Rock Cafe, open bar, buffet, was a blast, I think:whistling2: The only memory I have is a picture of Heidi and I on a Harley...


Was coconut bra attire involved...:whistling2:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

So. Who's all going to be in town on Sunday? Meet up at the lobby bar late afternoon and figure it out from there? Dinner somewhere walking distance?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Sounds good. I'll be the guy that looks like this only older and with more facial hair.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

Guess which one i am. I'm flying in around 3 and will be staying at the Hyatt. I'd love to drown a few stories with a beer or two.

Ron

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## gliddenprofessional (May 24, 2012)

Stop by the Glidden Professional booth during Tuesday's trade show. Play some cornhole and win some prizes.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

gliddenprofessional said:


> Stop by the Glidden Professional booth during Tuesday's trade show. Play some cornhole and win some prizes.


 !!!!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

gliddenprofessional said:


> Play some cornhole and win some prizes.


Ummmm....... :whistling2:


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Phrasing.....


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> In Vegas, Sherwin took over the Hard Rock Cafe, open bar, buffet, was a blast, I think:whistling2: The only memory I have is a picture of Heidi and I on a Harley...


Thank God I have it all on hard drive. I was like a camera happy tourist, and had hours of footage.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

So, final count for the pt party?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> So, final count for the pt party?


So it's:
Me
Vermont
Todd
PWG
RCP ?
Ramsden
Steve Burnett
Mizzou
Damon T
Neese's Painting


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

So disappointed I won't be making it.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Todd and I coordinated with our St Louis concierge today, all set. 

What about John Q. Shearer? We need more talent.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> So disappointed I won't be making it.


Big fat bummer. dude.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> What about John Q. Shearer?


Dunno. He didn't RSVP'd yet.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Dunno. He didn't RSVP'd yet.


We have alot of talent on the pt team. JQS would be a bonus.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I thought I heard Veltman was in?

And I could swear I saw something about a jp cameo?

And back to reality, N8er? Come on!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I'd love to see Nate again. Real good guy there.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I did join the pdca finally, but I am out. A lot of stuff going with school, kids, church, etc that is keeping us busy over here.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

So you can all spot me in the crowd, look for the hot redhead next to me.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Ya all know me. Just look for the tall bald dude.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

I'll be the guy on the left. The guy on the right will hopefully be making his PDCA appearance in 10-15 years :thumbup:

I'll be wearing my camo mizzou hat but I'll be beardless now that deer seasons over. Not sure if i'll be down Sunday or Monday yet.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

I'll be the guy on the left. The guy on the right will hopefully be making his PDCA appearance in 10-15 years :thumbup:

I'll be wearing my camo mizzou hat but I'll be beardless now that deer seasons over. Not sure if i'll be down Sunday or Monday yet.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

One things for sure. You are all a hell of a good looking bunch


----------



## Steve Burnett (May 28, 2012)

Looking forward to the show.


----------



## Steve Burnett (May 28, 2012)

MIZZOU said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> I'll be the guy on the left. The guy on the right will hopefully be making his PDCA appearance in 10-15 years :thumbup:
> 
> I'll be wearing my camo mizzou hat but I'll be beardless now that deer seasons over. Not sure if i'll be down Sunday or Monday yet.


Great photo


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Steve Burnett said:


> Great photo


Thanks man, you too


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Boy, what ever happened to the painting profession in the past number of decades.

You all somehow have attracted women that look both nice, and well, um.... NICE

The hottest looking wives back in the day would have been like this line up:


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

Blush. Blush. I am stuck in Seattle for this event. I was going to help a friend with a booth but I have new office personnel and we are drilling down and fine tuning our info systems with Tsheets.


----------



## Steve Burnett (May 28, 2012)

Seattlepainting said:


> Blush. Blush. I am stuck in Seattle for this event. I was going to help a friend with a booth but I have new office personnel and we are drilling down and fine tuning our info systems with Tsheets.


Isn't TSheets TOP SHELF, Jonny!


----------



## Steve Burnett (May 28, 2012)

daArch said:


> Boy, what ever happened to the painting profession in the past number of decades.
> 
> You all somehow have attracted women that look both nice, and well, um.... NICE
> 
> The hottest looking wives back in the day would have been like this line up:


Painting is HOT!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Will miss you John Q. 

Looking forward to it though!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Bodine

You live out there don't you? We should meet up for a drank. I'll have my people contact your people.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Bodine
> 
> You live out there don't you? We should meet up for a drank. I'll have my people contact your people.


That is not the proper way to deal with a Bodine.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> That is not the proper way to deal with a Bodine.


Good call. I'll text him.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Good call. I'll text him.


Sounds about right. The I will have my people cal your people does not fly with Bodine's because they are straight shooters and still consider themselves ppl.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Sounds about right. The I will have my people cal your people does not fly with Bodine's because they are straight shooters and still consider themselves ppl.


I think he is a hillbillie.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

So when is that PDCA thing?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> I think he is a hillbillie.


This coming from a guy in VT.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> So when is that PDCA thing?


If you are not there Sunday then there is something wrong with you.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

You guys think about me working away while you guys get to play. I really hate that I won't be able to go. I would probably learn a lot more this year, not being in vegas and all.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> not being in vegas and all.


So. Vegas bad?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> So. Vegas bad?


Don't be naive.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

It brought out some personality traits that I find better to keep in check.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> You guys think about me working away while you guys get to play. I really hate that I won't be able to go. I would probably learn a lot more this year, not being in vegas and all.


There were a few distractions.....


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Damn Tommy, nice legs!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Bender said:


> Damn Tommy, nice legs!


I met Tommy in Indiana and he had nice legs then too.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I met Tommy in Indiana and he had nice legs then too.


Me thinks you just liked him for his calculator. :whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Me thinks you just liked him for his calculator. :whistling2:


His casio calculator watch was nothing special.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

St. Louis bound! Taking Amtrak and cant wait to see some of you knuckleheads.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Looking forward to meeting you, Paul.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Dittos Scott!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Paul, when do you arrive? I plan on driving downtown today for a bit of forward reconnaissance.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> Paul, when do you arrive? I plan on driving downtown today for a bit of forward reconnaissance.


The train is supposed to get in at 3:00PM. Hope to be at the hotel by 3:30.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

An doing the accredidation thing today. Gets out at 5. Will probably be exhausted at the rate things are going.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

I am on. The Tarmac now in Chicago. Visited Sam Adams already will be at the hotel. Around 3 ish

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I am currently in the process of douching my truck so as not to offend my VIP shuttle passengers.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Woo Hoo! I'm here! 

Where the hell is everyone:blink:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Bender said:


> Woo Hoo! I'm here!
> 
> Where the hell is everyone:blink:


Down the road and to the right. We have some people passing out flyers about the convention on the strip. Make sure to get one.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Twitter will be the walkie talkie in St Louis. @preptofinish


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Bender said:


> Woo Hoo! I'm here!
> 
> Where the hell is everyone:blink:


I think you took a wrong turn at Albuquerque.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Twitter will be the walkie talkie in St Louis. @preptofinish


10-4 good buddy @ProWallpaper


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> 10-4 good buddy @ProWallpaper


Over. But never out. :thumbsup:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Forward. But never straight.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

So...any fear of a hostile takeover at pt with two mods out of the loop? Pretty sure you guys won't be moderating from the pt app whilest in St Louis!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> So...any fear of a hostile takeover at pt with two mods out of the loop? Pretty sure you guys won't be moderating from the pt app whilest in St Louis!


As long as I'm physically watching YOU, I can take a break.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> As long as I'm physically watching YOU, I can take a break.


Good point. I am pretty stealthy with iphone apps though, and I have an offsite air traffic controller. 

:jester:

Couldn't possible get up early enough to pull anything over on Bill though.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Not to far from the arch....


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Bummed. Wanted to make it, but currently undergoing "growth factor" injections so I can be a blood marrow donor for my sister. First "harvest" is tomorrow, again on Tuesday, and then repeat the injections Thursday thru Sunday and another "harvest" that Monday and Tuesday. Really bone-tired and bone-sore.....

Have fun you guys.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

why do all of Schmidts pics look like hes the only one left on the planet?....that train station pic was right out of steven king the ''dopple gangers''


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Ole34 said:


> why do all of Schmidts pics look like hes the only one left on the planet?....that train station pic was right out of steven king the ''dopple gangers''



you never been to StL, I take it


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

St. Louis is a nice town with some real nice people. Just like any other, you need to know which areas to stay out of. Winter doesn't do it any justice.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Ole34 said:


> why do all of Schmidts pics look like hes the only one left on the planet?....that train station pic was right out of steven king the ''dopple gangers''


It's me Ole. I have that affect on people.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> So...any fear of a hostile takeover at pt with two mods out of the loop? Pretty sure you guys won't be moderating from the pt app whilest in St Louis!


Bill is watching the shop. The only possibility of a hostile takeover is if he does it to himself. LOL


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> Bill is watching the shop. The only possibility of a hostile takeover is if he does it to himself. LOL


True, he is the biggest threat to himself.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> So...any fear of a hostile takeover at pt with two mods out of the loop? Pretty sure you guys won't be moderating from the pt app whilest in St Louis!


I skipped the event to take over. PT will have my pic all over the place when you come back. If you do not salute properly you will be executed.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I skipped the event to take over. PT will have my pic all over the place when you come back. If you do not salute properly you will be executed.


Tyrant


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Tyrant


You know it.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> St. Louis is a nice town .......... you need to know which areas to stay out of.


Pay attention to this line.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> Bill is watching the shop. The only possibility of a hostile takeover is if he does it to himself. LOL


too much hockey on to have enough time to set up my own little benevolent fiefdom, now that the jack booted goons are out of town. :thumbup:

also I have a head cold and I feel like homemade sh!t. Could NEVER compose a manifesto like this.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Pay attention to this line.


I hope to find a local for protection.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> I hope to find a local for protection.


That's why my wife is coming along.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> That's why my wife is coming along.


Good call.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

I didnt make it to the PDCA convention this year but Ive been to St Louis. There are a few establishments south of busch stadium on broadway that have good food and cold ones. Check them out.


----------



## Steve Burnett (May 28, 2012)

St. Louis Arch


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Me & my crew. Because that's how I roll.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Little early yo be drinking isnt it Paul? Oh well, its five oclock somewhere.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> Little early yo be drinking isnt it Paul? Oh well, its five oclock somewhere.


Lol. Last night bro.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> Little early yo be drinking isnt it Paul? Oh well, its five oclock somewhere.


 
Wanna bet it's a non-alcoholic beverage?


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Me & my crew. Because that's how I roll.


Sure hope the guy on the left is picking up a few tabs, I hear he has got an extra 4k just burning a hole in his pockets


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

I can't I spent it all on new paint

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I hope this convention has a happy ending like the "Hangover"


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

What's up with my eyes?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> What's up with my eyes?


The sober ones always look weird.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Two mods down. Do we change the locks now or wait?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I am wondering about this person.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> Two mods down. Do we change the locks now or wait?


Perfect time to restructure.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Just a scorned and banned PT member stalking....


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

names to faces, please.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

it is funny seeing people age before your eyes :whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> Just a scorned and banned PT member stalking....


Retired?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

It's all down hill from here. I'm bumming smokes from Tim.,,,


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

you too. BTDT

but damn, I wish he'd stop buying those girlie ultra lites


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

More shots of a great night


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks Like a hoot Fellas!


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I am wondering about this person.


Looks like an alter ego.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I am wondering about this person.


Is it me or does Paul look like Tim Robbins in Shawshank Redemption. Got that crazy eye just might kill you look to him.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

daArch said:


> names to faces, please.


Left to right,
Tim, Damon, Paul, Scott, Nicole. Hopefully I got that right. Not sure about the mystery person in the way back. If anyone doesn't want me tagging them let me know and I'll edit the post ASAP. 
A great night sponsored by Benny Moore. Our paint prices all just went up at least $1 per gallon!

Thanks for posting the pics Paul!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I hate pictures of a mostly empty room.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Is it me or does Paul look like Tim Robbins in Shawshank Redemption. Got that crazy eye just might kill you look to him.


He probably had to develop that with those beautiful daughters.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Is it me or does Paul look like Tim Robbins in Shawshank Redemption. Got that crazy eye just might kill you look to him.


Then is VP red?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Damon T said:


> Left to right,
> Tim, Damon, Paul, Scott, Nicole. Hopefully I got that right. Not sure about the mystery person in the way back. If anyone doesn't want me tagging them let me know and I'll edit the post ASAP.
> A great night sponsored by Benny Moore. Our paint prices all just went up at least $1 per gallon!
> 
> Thanks for posting the pics Paul!


Damon you looked a little to happy to be there.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Me & my crew. Because that's how I roll.


Hate to see your spray crew!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> What's up with my eyes?


 Bud lite?:whistling2:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Ya know, I have to say. I'm totally impressed with the PT guys I've met here. Everyone is a top notch contractor, and each and every one a all around great guy. It's been a total pleasure taking with each and every one of you.

Except for this guy....


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tim looks pissed off watchin that HO'er in the jeans screw up the paper


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Ya know, I have to say. I'm totally impressed with the PT guys I've met here. Everyone is a top notch contractor, and each and every one a all around great guy. It's been a total pleasure taking with each and every one of you.
> 
> Except for this guy....


Low standards equal happy customers.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Then is VP red?


I was thinking more like Heywood. 


Speaking of any Festool booths?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Speaking of any Festool booths?


Of course.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Of course.


I'm going to the dark side soon.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Ya know, I have to say. I'm totally impressed with the PT guys I've met here. Everyone is a top notch contractor, and each and every one a all around great guy. It's been a total pleasure taking with each and every one of you.
> 
> Except for this guy....


That dude is a hack and a fraud. And stuff.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> I'm going to the dark side soon.


All that you touch
All that you see
All that you taste
All you feel.
All that you love
All that you hate
All you distrust
All you save.
All that you give
All that you deal
All that you buy,
beg, borrow or steal.
All you create
All you destroy
All that you do
All that you say.
All that you eat
everyone you meet
All that you slight
everyone you fight.
All that is now
All that is gone
All that's to come
and everything under the sun is in tune
but the sun is eclipsed by the moon.

"There is no dark side of the moon really. Matter of fact it's all dark."


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

So next years convention is in Reno, in case anyone wanted to start making plans. Prior to this years I hadn't been to one since 2004, and now regret taking so many years off. I'd love to see everyone that came to this years, and hope to meet some more of you at next years.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

Great time here in St. Louis. Meeting the faces to the names, Interesting classes, swag, beer, and new friends.

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

looks (and sounds) like you all had a great time :drink:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I am planning now to go to Reno. I hope that means that Chris will have to come since its so close.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

For sure planning on Reno!:thumbup: Wasn't the distance, just commitments on the new job that kept me away!

Now I want a commitment from Worky!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I was hoping for a Chicago location. Or Detroit (that way PWG would feel at home, kind of like East St. Louis).


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I agree with Paul. I talked with a bunch of pt members the past couple of days. People who stay out of the fray around here. Some great conversations. I think we all get more out of the social networking than the classes.

I even thought Bodine was cool.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> I even thought Bodine was cool.


Two thumbs up for Tim!!!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

DeanV said:


> I was hoping for a Chicago location. Or Detroit (that way PWG would feel at home, kind of like East St. Louis).


I think I told Scott the other day regarding walking around downtown that St. Louis is like Detroit's ugly little sister. Be careful messing with that.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

Flight just got canceled due to snow. We're here for another day

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Ramsden Painting said:


> Flight just got canceled due to snow. We're here for another day
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


Aww man, that sucks. Sorry to hear.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Ramsden Painting said:


> Flight just got canceled due to snow. We're here for another day
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


it's not even snowing here yet. And now they say it ain't gonna be as bad.

I think you just wanto to stay in StL

NTTAWWT


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

Just had a great cowboy ribeye and a few beers at Ruth's steakhouse here in St. Louis with a couple fellow PDCA members. We can change the airlines schedules due to snow so hopefully flying out tomorrow. Great time, lots of new ideas but time to go home

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Ramsden Painting said:


> Just had a great cowboy ribeye and a few beers at Ruth's steakhouse here in St. Louis with a couple fellow PDCA members. We can change the airlines schedules due to snow so hopefully flying out tomorrow. Great time, lots of new ideas but time to go home
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


I love Ruth's. I like the fillet but even the ribeye can be cut with a butter knife.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

What???? Tim didn't take everyone out to Waffle House ??


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> What???? Tim didn't take everyone out to Waffle House ??


I am surprised too. He could of took the opportunity to show off his place mat ad.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

daArch said:


> What???? Tim didn't take everyone out to Waffle House ??


Ummm. HE ended up there Monday night.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Ummm. HE ended up there Monday night.



well they DO have a cot for him


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

daArch said:


> well they DO have a cot for him


Ok. One last pic and then I'm done. From left to right: DamonT, Vermont painter, PWG and Schmidt & Co. At this point in the evening the Waffle House was still setting up his cot.:whistling2:


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Ok. One last pic and then I'm done. From left to right: DamonT, Vermont painter, PWG and Schmidt & Co. At this point in the evening the Waffle House was still setting up his cot.:whistling2:


Did you drink yourselves blind? I don;t see anything

*nevermind, i see it now. I must have drank myself blind


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

wje said:


> Did you drink yourselves blind? I don;t see anything


Helps if you attach the picture. DOH!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

well, in the spirit of full disclosure (and before he rats me out), I discovered that StL Corridor Cuisine is quite delectable at zero o'clock.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Ok. One last pic and then I'm done. From left to right: DamonT, Vermont painter, PWG and Schmidt & Co. At this point in the evening the Waffle House was still setting up his cot.:whistling2:


it looks like you are the only one capable of standing on his own


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

daArch said:


> I discovered that StL Corridor Cuisine is quite delectable at zero o'clock.


EVERYTHING'S delectable at zero o'clock. :yes: I had my haunts Bill. :whistling2:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

daArch said:


> it looks like you are the only one capable of standing on his own


I had four Kalibers. Good thing I wasn't driving.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> it looks like you are the only one capable of standing on his own


That is the general look. 

I think Paul brought a few guys from work to take his photos.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

It was really great meeting all the PT folks. It's fun to put a face to a name that you've read hundreds of posts by. Truly quality people every one. I was stoked that Todd came out too, learned of some cool plans he and Scott are working on. And the Festool booth was hands down the coolest display. A built up house you got to try all the toys on. Totally cool! The DTS 400 and Midi or Mini is definitely in the very near future. 
Ps I didn't check PT all day yesterday and am just logging on tonight for the first time. It felt like a really long time away. A few more days and I'd probably be having tremors in my hand while trying to cut a straight line.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Damon T said:


> It was really great meeting all the PT folks. It's fun to put a face to a name that you've read hundreds of posts by. Truly quality people every one. I was stoked that Todd came out too, learned of some cool plans he and Scott are working on. And the Festool booth was hands down the coolest display. A built up house you got to try all the toys on. Totally cool! The DTS 400 and Midi or Mini is definitely in the very near future.
> Ps I didn't check PT all day yesterday and am just logging on tonight for the first time. It felt like a really long time away. A few more days and I'd probably be having tremors in my hand while trying to cut a straight line.


Was great to meet you DT


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I had four Kalibers. Good thing I wasn't driving.


Had to google that sh!t. :notworthy:
http://pissedofftreerat.com/2007/12/17/kaliber-non-alcoholic-beer-from-guinness/


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Had to google that sh!t. :notworthy:
> http://pissedofftreerat.com/2007/12/17/kaliber-non-alcoholic-beer-from-guinness/


LOL. I know some may think drinking an NA beer is kind of like kissing your sister. Whats the point?

Or its like visiting a [email protected] house and just reading a newspaper. But I'm fine with it.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Was great to meet you DT


Damon made the mistake of giving the cow away for free. With this group a string along is required.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Damon made the mistake of giving the cow away for free. With this group a string along is required.


Theres no smoke and mirrors, all real stuff. What would you like to know?

I met Damon at the 360 Club Party by Bm, which was open bar with a rooftop patio. Needles to say, it was a great place to meet and talk shop. Also met Paul and a bunch of others at that venue. I have no further comment.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Theres no smoke and mirrors, all real stuff. What would you like to know?
> 
> I met Damon at the 360 Club Party by Bm, which was open bar with a rooftop patio. Needles to say, it was a great place to meet and talk shop. Also met Paul and a bunch of others at that venue. I have no further comment.


I got a buzz and was talking smack Scott. Sorry I missed it. Damon seems topnotch from the conversations I have had with him.

I will continue to run a muck through the other threads.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I got a buzz and was talking smack Scott. Sorry I missed it. Damon seems topnotch from the conversations I have had with him.
> 
> I will continue to run a muck through the other threads.


Damon might be one of the best kept secrets around here. 

So, who would like to see a paparrazi photo of my party on the shuttle to the 360 party?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Damon might be one of the best kept secrets around here.


I have had a few pm's with Damon and he impressed me as a solid PC.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I have had a few pm's with Damon and he impressed me as a solid PC.


Most understated dude on the internet. I think I told him as much.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Most understated dude on the internet. I think I told him as much.


I will take your word on it. :thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

And you aren't curious about the thugs I attended the bm party with ?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Aw shucks, I'm blushing you guys! 

Having been in the PDCA for so long I am always impressed with the high quality people I meet. Painters are good people. 

Now lets get back to trash talking Behr and SW!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> And you aren't curious about the thugs I attended the bm party with ?


I am but I am self centered enough not to push. 



Damon T said:


> Aw shucks, I'm blushing you guys!
> 
> Having been in the PDCA for so long I am always impressed with the high quality people I meet. Painters are good people.
> 
> Now lets get back to trash talking Behr and SW!


Fvck Bear.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> And you aren't curious about the thugs I attended the bm party with ?


Thugs? What chu talking about Willis?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Thugs? What chu talking about Willis?


I am positive he not talking about you. You fell asleep at 9:30pm and he was carousing until 2:30am


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> Now I want a commitment from Worky!


This did not go unnoticed. 

I was hoping for the next event to be in Nashville.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> You fell asleep at 9:30pm


Aww man! I'm not THAT bad!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Aww man! I'm not THAT bad!


You are probably right. You were out of town and that probably kept you up to 11pm.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> This did not go unnoticed.
> 
> I was hoping for the next event to be in Nashville.


Suck it up, you are going to Reno, even if I have to come to 'bama and drag you...


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> that probably kept you up to 11pm.


You nailed it.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I am positive he not talking about you. You fell asleep at 9:30pm and he was carousing until 2:30am


Ok, who told? There were no other painters at the table at closing but me and Todd !


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> Suck it up, you are going to Reno, even if I have to come to 'bama and drag you...


:brows::tt2:
I tried to find some emoticons to properly express my thoughts but they are lacking. Read between the lines.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Ok, who told? There were no other painters at the table at closing but me and Todd !


No worn out painters? Then yeah I want to see who was at the 360 club.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> No worn out painters? Then yeah I want to see who was at the 360 club.


The best pics from that party have been posted. I have a couple of my entourage on the shuttle, which included local concierge and bodyguard coverage. 

I am referring to the next night. Not many painters standing. Anyone can soak it up on the first night. Todd and I were at once surprised and delighted by the social networking who's who in the paint industry that we stumble upon. Literally.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> The best pics from that party have been posted. I have a couple of my entourage on the shuttle, which included local concierge and bodyguard coverage.
> 
> I am referring to the next night. Not many painters standing. Anyone can soak it up on the first night. Todd and I were at once surprised and delighted by the social networking who's who in the paint industry that we stumble upon. Literally.


Are you string me along? Treating me like a mushroom? 

I thought you had some celebrity pics.

Maybe Neps and Plain flew into to throw bennies at the peeps at the 360?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Ok. One last pic and then I'm done. From left to right: DamonT, Vermont painter, PWG and Schmidt & Co. At this point in the evening the Waffle House was still setting up his cot.:whistling2:


Wow, post 156 shows me with two mods and I come out of it intact. Go me.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Are you string me along? Treating me like a mushroom?
> 
> I thought you had some celebrity pics.


The only real celeb I hung with was Bodine. And we hung alot. Neither of us like people, so it worked out great. We just sat and drank.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Wow, post 156 shows me with two mods and I come out of it intact. Go me.


Mods are easy going when you are buying them drinks.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Mods are easy going when you are buying them drinks.


Ben Moore was buying. At least the first night. Todd and I bought Bodine drinks whenever possible in exchange for the protection he provided us.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Ben Moore was buying. At least the first night. Todd and I bought Bodine drinks whenever possible in exchange for the protection he provided us.


That lucky sob. I had to buy you guys drink to make you not leave me.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> That lucky sob. I had to buy you guys drink to make you not leave me.


We are phantoms. But, St Louis is scary. We needed Bodine.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Where did Chris go?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> We are phantoms. But, St Louis is scary. We needed Bodine.


A 5 in 1 is all you need in ST.L.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Where did Chris go?


What happens in St Louis, stays in St Louis.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> A 5 in 1 is all you need in ST.L.


If Wolfgang is in your entourage, yes.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> What happens in St Louis, stays in St Louis.


Same rules apply anytime I leave the house.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

My 5-1 was detained at LaGuardia.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> If Wolfgang is in your entourage, yes.


Wolf is a Vet. He can kill a man with his martini toothpick.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> My 5-1 was detained at LaGuardia.


They are changing their stance on pocket knifes, surely a 5in1 is now exempt.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Wolf is a Vet. He can kill a man with his martini toothpick.


Wolf could knock most men down with a look. 

Bodine proved to be a most accomplished host for us in St L.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> And we hung alot.


Ahem. You "networked" alot. :whistling2:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> They are changing their stance on pocket knifes, surely a 5in1 is now exempt.


I must be the only dork in America who flies in Armed Workwear. Its quite a trip when they ask me to step aside, search my 32 pockets and remove my foam knee inserts with surgical gloves. Todd says it never gets old seeing them shake me down. I call it a diversion.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Bodine proved to be a most accomplished host for us in St L.


I could have used him 7yrs ago on my last run to St. L


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Ahem. You "networked" alot. :whistling2:


Dude, we networked right up until the moment Bodine shoved us on the plane. Quite a scene.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Neither of us like people, so it worked out great. We just sat and drank.













vermontpainter said:


> Bodine proved to be a most accomplished host for us in St L.


Just imagine if it had been a fishing trip, and I had been your guide, I would've put you and Todd on trophies at every turn.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Just imagine if it had been a fishing trip, and I had been your guide, I would've put you and Todd on trophies at every turn.


Word.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Just imagine if it had been a fishing trip, and I had been your guide, I would've put you and Todd on trophies at every turn.


I am jumping in the van as we speak, have my trophy ready.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I am jumping in the van as we speak, have my trophy ready.


Wake me when you get here.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I am jumping in the van as we speak, have my trophy ready.


Careful what you wish for ! It's a wild ride.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Wake me when you get here.


Oh, I will. Got any trophy bass out that way?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Suddenly I feel like I am on the outside looking in.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Suddenly I feel like I am on the outside looking in.


....


vermontpainter said:


> What happens in St Louis, stays in St Louis.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

.....


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

lol. You fvcking rubes crack me up.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Anybody who does not highlight my white text has been missing something. Not just in this thread but spread out over the last 14,000+ posts.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I think if we are dedicated enough in this thread, we can steal SR's glory from the old man thread. The popularity of that thread has always bothered me. lol


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

You think?



Yah, me too.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> You think?


I do. Let us steal the glory. Or better yet lets just delete Bill and SR's posts out of the old man thread and it will go back down to one page. 


:whistling2:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Lol.

Yep, lol.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Wolf could knock most men down with a look.
> 
> Bodine proved to be a most accomplished host for us in St L.


You guys are a trip. 28 years ago and probably 25lbs heavier. Even my "look" doesn't cut it anymore. 

It's to the point the last couple of days that I get the growth factor shot, and within an hour I'm lying in bed feeling like someone has beaten every big bone in my body.....with a sledge hammer. Worse than last week as they doubled the dose. They said Sat and Sun would be worse yet. Come on Monday!

Anyways, enough of my petty griping. Glad you guys had a great time. Really wanted to be there but the schedule didn't work. (Being retired you'd think I had no schedule....I don't....except for this stuff.) Ah well, maybe I can fit a fishing outing with Tim this summer.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I do. Let us steal the glory. Or better yet lets just delete Bill and SR's posts out of the old man thread and it will go back down to one page.
> 
> 
> :whistling2:


jealousthat we are more entertaining than this drivel


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> jealousthat we are more entertaining than this drivel


No. I am not jealous from those that can read between the lines nor am I jealous of a fox in a box.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> No. I am not jealous from those that can read between the lines nor am I jealous of a fox in a box.


I only read between the lines. Nothing else makes much sense to me.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> I only read between the lines. Nothing else makes much sense to me.


Word.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Damon might be one of the best kept secrets around here.
> 
> So, who would like to see a paparrazi photo of my party on the shuttle to the 360 party?


You spoke to soon. 

Never did see the pics.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> You spoke to soon.
> 
> Never did see the pics.


You have to wander outside the halls of PT more often


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> You have to wander outside the halls of PT more often


Oh one of those deals. 

I am on it.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

I didn't get to go.




thank goodness the good times live on in cryptic posted form.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> You have to wander outside the halls of PT more often





Workaholic said:


> Oh one of those deals.
> 
> I am on it.


I looked around and did not see anything on the expo.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I looked around and did not see anything on the expo.


Hmmm.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Hmmm.


Maybe I need to be more savvy. Or maybe it is a what happens in STL stays in L.

I did find this. 

http://www.paintmag.com/paintradio/paintradio04.html


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Maybe I need to be more savvy. Or maybe it is a what happens in STL stays in L.
> 
> I did find this.
> 
> http://www.paintmag.com/paintradio/paintradio04.html


Interesting. :jester:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Interesting. :jester:


It was.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I cant get it to play.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I hope Veltman doesn't hear that.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> I cant get it to play.


Refresh it. I was listening to it when I linked it.

Or click on it here. 

https://plus.google.com/103643092605182418631/posts/CfpAmjHvhCG


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

Strange crew, don't know d I already posted it

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

What a fun night that was!


----------



## dwbrooks (Oct 23, 2008)

When is the convention in Reno? I Googled it but didn't have any luck finding the info.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

dwbrooks said:


> When is the convention in Reno? I Googled it but didn't have any luck finding the info.


http://www.pdcacraftsmanshipforum.com/upcoming-events.php


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

dwbrooks said:


> When is the convention in Reno? I Googled it but didn't have any luck finding the info.


It's always in March.


----------

